# Hey Lady Talia??



## Ronster (Apr 24, 2002)

Do you know when they are going to roll out the new software for the PVR721, we have been waiting a long time for this. Thanks


----------



## LadyTalia (Oct 4, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I moved this thread to the PVR area.

I am hearing that the 721 software will be coming "soon" and that numerous bugs will be fixed (including the Kick to Live bug) plus a few new features will be added (Hmm Slo Mo?) and a handfull of new games will also be added to the 721 as well.

I look forward to the release! Although I hope they fully test it before releasing it to the public.  I don't mind a delay if I get a good product.


----------



## bfennema (Jul 21, 2002)

That's why I'd rather see lots of releases that each fix a specific bug, vs the one big release that fixes lots of bugs, adds some features, and almost always adds new bugs as well =)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bfennema, you must of had a Dishplayer. :lol:

I posted news of a 1.04 software release which is coming out this week on Wednesday.


----------

